# Springfield 1911 sights



## Dan (Feb 11, 2008)

Is it possible to upgrade fixed sights to adjustable? Dan


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Yes. First off, anything is possible. 

What type of gun you have and are the fixed sights, front and rear, in dovetails will make a difference. If so, a gunsmith can easily make the change. It'll probably cost you about $30 plus the cost of the new sights. If there is not a dovetail for the front sight like my former Springfield Champion GI, then the Smith will have to machine in a dovetail to the slide. This will cost about $85 plus the cost of the new sights. Most everyone recommends all of this work being done by a Smith to assure proper alignment.


----------



## GURU1911 (Nov 16, 2010)

That is an easy fit------ship your slide to alex hamilton @ 10-ring precision in san antonio, texas. He will mill the slide & advise you on which brand rear to install. Alex is a member of the am. Pis. Guild.


----------

